# ANY Ariens Still made In USA?



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Or is it my understanding they are all made in China???
On that note what other makers are still made here?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

All Ariens are made in the USA, the snowblower itself, but not the engine.
All 2-stage snowblower engines, on all 2-stage snowblowers by all manufacturers, are now made in China. 
(except for perhaps Honda, some engines made in Japan.)

The current state of the market:



sscotsman said:


> Updated list!
> the Chinese brand names are getting so numerous, I have now put them in alphabetical order!
> Below is copied and pasted from previous posts, with updated names:
> 
> ...


from this thread:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china.html


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Yep, as far as I know the big Ariens plant in Brillion is still making all the machines, but not the engines. It's only 20 minutes away from me, and we have family friends that still live there. Ariens is what keeps Brillion alive.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

threeputtpar said:


> Yep, as far as I know the big Ariens plant in Brillion is still making all the machines, but not the engines. It's only 20 minutes away from me, and we have family friends that still live there. Ariens is what keeps Brillion alive.


Yes, on another thread it was noted that Honda will be making a 'new' snow blower in the US (N Carolina facility) for release later this year.
I know that their US sold lawnmowers are made entirely in the US including and engine plant that produces over 1.5 million engines a year.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

A real HEAD AND BUTT scratcher. HONDA'S are being made here. and our stuff is being deported. GO FIGURE????


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I was wondering about Hondas.

We had a 2006 Honda 3.5 V6 car engine that was 100% engineered and built in Ohio. I had a feeling their small engines could be the same.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Theres a comprehensive summation of who makes what where over on this site;
2012-2013 Snow Blowers - Who Makes What? Craftsman, Ariens, Cub Cadet, Toro, Troy-Bilt, Snapper, Yardman, MTD Pro, Honda, Yard-Machines and MTD? - MovingSnow.com
Seems like LCT engines are built to Ariens and Husquvarna specifications by Loncin of China, and have industry "best reliability" stats.
Does anyone actually know for sure where anything they own is manufactured? My 2001 Dodge Cummins 4x4, big ol "American Iron", was built in Mexico with a Brazilian engine!!!! My Suzuki daily driver was built here in Canada. The only USA built vehicle I've got is my 91 YJ, and it's made with metric fasteners.
Cheers


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

*LCT is not made by Loncin*



clamdigger said:


> Theres a comprehensive summation of who makes what where over on this site;
> 2012-2013 Snow Blowers - Who Makes What? Craftsman, Ariens, Cub Cadet, Toro, Troy-Bilt, Snapper, Yardman, MTD Pro, Honda, Yard-Machines and MTD? - MovingSnow.com
> Seems like LCT engines are built to Ariens and Husquvarna specifications by Loncin of China, and have industry "best reliability" stats.


Just to keep everything clear - LCT engines on Husqvarna, Ariens, Daye and a few others are made by LCT. Loncin is making engines for Toro and now includes 2 new vertical shaft engines for their zero-turns.


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

So who makes the engines for the American made bodies & assembly?


----------

